# Jalen Rose traded to Knicks



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

It's done, Jalen Rose has been dealt to New York in exchange for Penny Hardaway and a lottery protected 1st round selection.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Where did the Knicks get a pick to trade, :TorontoRumours:?


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

It was on New York radio.

You'll see.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

:TorontoRaptors: said:


> It was on New York radio.
> 
> You'll see.


Where did you get New York Radio in Toronto?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Please god, let :TorontoRaptors be right, for once..


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

kamego said:


> Where did you get New York Radio in Toronto?


The internet.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm going to give this one 24 hours, :TorontoRaptors:.

If no new rumours swirl about this report then we're going to ask you to stop posting here for a specific period of time. And when I say ask, I mean force via suspension.

So we'll see how good your sources are.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

:TorontoRaptors: said:


> The internet.


Link?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

What station was it?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

If this isn't true, which is most likely the case, it really puzzles me. Why do you come here and post all these outlandish rumours? For attention? I really don't get why you would, considering the fact that you've lost pretty much any credibility that you ever had to begin with.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

speedythief said:


> I'm going to give this one 24 hours, :TorontoRaptors:.
> 
> If no new rumours swirl about this report then we're going to ask you to stop posting here for a specific period of time. And when I say ask, I mean force via suspension.
> 
> So we'll see how good your sources are.


You have the perfect avatar for this post.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Whatever. I'm glad the put up or shut up gauntlet has been thrown down. Whats really funny is the thread on Real GM citing this thread as its source!


----------



## skip2 (Aug 4, 2005)

CrookedJ said:


> Whatever. I'm glad the put up or shut up gauntlet has been thrown down. Whats really funny is the thread on Real GM citing this thread as its source!


...saying that the track record of this guy is verrry bad. Also, everyone is making fun of it so meh.

BTW, what station is this ?

Oh and NY doesn't have it's pic, Chicago does. So please specify which pic your talking about before we laugh again...


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

In before the eventual lock


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

skip2 said:


> ...saying that the track record of this guy is verrry bad. Also, everyone is making fun of it so meh.
> 
> BTW, what station is this ?
> 
> Oh and NY doesn't have it's pic, Chicago does. So please specify which pic your talking about before we laugh again...



Its NY Sports rumor radio, special internet edition. Did NY get a San Antonio pick last year? Was that the David Lee pick? I remember a pick in the Malik Rose / Nazr deal. PLus they picked up Mo taylor as well.

Are you the author of the Real GM thread?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

CrookedJ said:


> Its NY Sports rumor radio, special internet edition. Did NY get a San Antonio pick last year? Was that the David Lee pick? I remember a pick in the Malik Rose / Nazr deal. PLus they picked up Mo taylor as well.
> 
> Are you the author of the Real GM thread?


I'm 99% sure that the Spurs pick was David Lee.


----------



## skip2 (Aug 4, 2005)

CrookedJ said:


> Its NY Sports rumor radio, special internet edition. Did NY get a San Antonio pick last year? Was that the David Lee pick? I remember a pick in the Malik Rose / Nazr deal. PLus they picked up Mo taylor as well.
> 
> *Are you the author of the Real GM thread*?


"New York (from
Phoenix via San Antonio), David Lee"

Not sure if that was a serious question at the end, but I am infact that author of that thread . I don't really think there's any positives of me not answering is there? Neither are there negatives in answering.

Either way, I guess I'll find out.

Hoping this happens though, no matter how faint of a chance there is (it's even fainter now that he predicted it though )....


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

wow if true,,,, wats the contract like for penny? i no its big bt how big and how long?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

skip2 said:


> "New York (from
> Phoenix via San Antonio), David Lee"
> 
> Not sure if that was a serious question at the end, but I am infact that author of that thread . I don't really think there's any positives of me not answering is there? Neither are there negatives in answering.
> ...


Yeah It was serious - I thought so both names with Skip in them. I lurk over there sometimes. Just thought it was funny that this bizarre rumor is referenced on another board. I'm not sure what to think about a Penny Jalen deal. I don't like the way Jalen's playing, but I think he still a good player - maybe off the bench, but we might be better with than without. Unless we're going to tank it, I think it makes more sense to keep him. If a mystery pick was somehow included that would make me happier about the deal, but I don't how its possible.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

according to HoopsHype, Penny's contract for the 2005/ 2006 season is $15,750,000. This is the last year in a contract without options.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

shookem said:


> according to HoopsHype, Penny's contract for the 2005/ 2006 season is $15,750,000. This is the last year in a contract without options.


Yup, 15.7 million this season then it expires. If true, good deal for Tor.


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

trees said:


>


Haha, trees, you bored?

But please, let the situation play out.

If there is a problem pm a Raptor mod or myself.

-Petey


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Lmao Thats 2 Funny


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> I'm 99% sure that the Spurs pick was David Lee.


The Spurs traded 2005, and 2006 first rounders in that trade for Nazr.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> You have the perfect avatar for this post.


So true.
:rofl:


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

i hope this guy is right cause that'd be an awesome deal 
in fact, knowing me, any deal to get rid of rose is fine with me


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Congrats :TorontoRaptors:! You finally made up a rumor that would fool some people, because it actually makes sense. It's a step in the right direction. But if you really want to fool us you gotta make your own webpage w/o telling anyone here, post the story there, and give us the link when we ask for sources. Also make sure the team we're supposed to be trading with has a pick to trade.


----------



## sycammer (Sep 24, 2005)

which NY Radio was this rumor heard?if u cant verify it, then this rumor is false.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

:TorontoRaptors: said:


> It's done, Jalen Rose has been dealt to New York in exchange for Penny Hardaway and a lottery protected 1st round selection.


In your history on these boards you have posted so many untrue rumours, so why exactly should anyone believe you?

If this is one of your crap posts then you should be banned for posting fake news around the boards.

Can you explain the thinking behind your other postings?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Can you also give the link to "the radio station" that you are listening to?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Slasher said:


> Can you also give the link to "the radio station" that you are listening to?


I already asked that. He won't say.


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

Can't be true. The Knicks already traded their first round picks to Chicago in the Eddy trade


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Bye Bye :TorontoRaptors:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

MjM2xtreMe said:


> Bye Bye :TorontoRaptors:


Yeah, somebody couldn't handle the pressure. He did himself before we came to get him, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

you notices he never replies to any questions asked? you're giving him what he wants: attention. so ignore it and chill, whatever, he's a moron.


----------

